# Mit SuSE als Client über einen SuSE Server Online gehen



## Domi2005 (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute, ich bin echt verzweifelt. Ich habe SuSE scho nsehr lange als Server, alles klappt problemlos, IP Forwarding und so, meine Windows Klienten kommen auch problemlos über den Linuxserver online. Jetzt hab ich aber auf meinem Klientrechner zusätzlich noch SuSE installiert weil ich damit ein wenig arbeiten möchte um es besser kennen zu lernen. Dieses böse Ding will aber keine Verbindung über den Server aufbauen. Pingen kann ich den Server und die anderen Windows Clients auch, aber er geht nicht über den Server ins Netz, ich hab dem teil schon 1000 Mal über Routing gesagt, dass es über den Server gehen soll. Auch mit route add -net gw IP hab ichs schon versucht, der bringt da nur ne Fehlermeldung  Was mach ich falsch? Helft mir bitte.


----------



## generador (12. Februar 2005)

einfach über yast mal einstellen


----------



## Domi2005 (12. Februar 2005)

Tolle Idee, was meinst du was ich schon 1000 Mal versucht habe -_-


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Schau mal in /etc/network/interfaces und in /etc/resolv.conf ob alles ok ist.


----------



## Domi2005 (12. Februar 2005)

die kann er nicht finden, sagt er beim Bootvorgang, was muss denn in dem Fall dann da drin stehen?


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Welche nicht?

/etc/network/interfaces enthält die Netzwerkkarten, somit auch Einträge fürs Gateway und so,
/etc/resolv.conf enthält unter anderem die Einträge für die Nameserver, also wenn die fehlt kanns gut daran liegen. Leg die Datei mal an und trag nen DNS-Server ein.


----------



## Domi2005 (12. Februar 2005)

die resolv.conf findet er nicht, wie sieht denn in dem Fall so ein DNS Serveraus? Ich habe ja in meinem Netzwerk keine Nameservers erstellt, ich hab das bisher alles auf Basis von statischen IPs gemacht


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Ja, einen externen um die Namen im Internet auszulösen, z.B.
nameserver 212.7.148.97

Und poste mal was ifconfig ausgibt


----------



## Domi2005 (12. Februar 2005)

ich hab das mal ausprobiert, das geht immernpch nicht, ich hab die IP von T-Online rein geschrieben als DNS-Server.  ifconfig gibt das aus:

 eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6A:05:0A7
           inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
           inet6 addr: fe80::20b:6aff:fe05:ad7/64 Scope:Link
           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
           Interrupt:11 Base address:0xdc00

 lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
           RX packets:276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
           TX packets:276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
           RX bytes:18976 (18.5 Kb)  TX bytes:18976 (18.5 Kb)


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Was gibt route aus?
Haste vielleicht Firewall oder sowas an?


----------



## Domi2005 (12. Februar 2005)

es , hatte Nameserver groß geschrieben anstatt klein, bin jetzt mit SuSE online, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

